

Business Failures learned at 19yrs old - krmmalik
http://saadmalik.net/entrepreneurship/a-little-more-about-me-my-business-failures-lessons-learned/

======
saadmalik01
Thanks for sharing my blog post on HN! Please feel free to share your
thoughts. I'd appreciate any feedback.

